# Eclipse 4.4.0



## laalaaala (23. Aug 2014)

hallo leute,
ich bin neu einsteiger, habe mir Eclipse 4.4.0 runtergeladen,
finde aber nirgends wo ich die sprache auf deutsch ändern kann 
hab im forum rum gesucht aber nirgends was gefunden für die version  4.4. 
kann mir jmnd auf die schnelle helfen?  
danke


----------



## turtle (23. Aug 2014)

Das Babel-Projekt von Eclipse gibt es in 46 Sprachen und findest du hier.


----------



## laalaaala (24. Aug 2014)

die hab ich schon runtergeladen, und weiter?


----------



## turtle (24. Aug 2014)

Ich bin kein Fan der deutschen Umgebung, da jeder SW-Entwickler so viel Englisch beherrschen sollte. 

Na, auf der Projektseite von Babel steht doch alles



> Just unzip the Babel language packs into the Eclipse installation folder.


Nachdem du die Zip's geladen hast, entpackst du sie in deiner Eclipse-Installation beispielsweise im dropins-Verzeichnis.


> eclipse.exe -nl fr


Aufrufen dann mit Deutsch

```
eclipse.exe -nl de
```
Siehe Screenshot, aber wie gesagt ich mags nicht.


----------

